

Google Wave invites give-away - bengiuliano

Hi everyone,
I'm not sure this is the right place for this, but anyway:<p>I've got:
- 7 wave invites to distribute
- one activation link that I received but don't need (I'm already in!)<p>The invites are not sent out directly, but I guess the activation link gives you direct access.<p>Who's interested ?
======
alpha_
Can you send me an invite here?

[http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01RxSmw8ds0gccYt1JV7X-vA==...](http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/d?k=01RxSmw8ds0gccYt1JV7X-vA==&c=f7TwtrH5vaeILasH-6YWy33JH4_IUktvAN02dEv2BJU=)

Thanks.

~~~
bengiuliano
done

~~~
alpha_
Thank you.

